

The skills gap myth: Survey reveals why companies can't find "good people" - yllus
http://business.time.com/2012/06/04/the-skills-gap-myth-why-companies-cant-find-good-people/

======
yllus
To summarize:

\- 10% of employers admit that the problem is really that the candidates they
want won’t accept the positions at the wage level being offered.

\- Only 15% of employers who say they see a skill shortage say that the issue
is a lack of candidate knowledge; instead, by far the most important shortfall
they see in candidates is a lack of experience doing similar jobs.

\- Yet only 21% of U.S. employees had received any employer-provided formal
training in the past five years.

\- Computer software used to filter out job applicants introduce a rigidity to
the process that may lead to near zero real world applicants being qualified
(and willing to work for the wage offered) for a position.

------
gkuan
I like the candy machine example. I have an even more absurd example: a
Craigslist post looking for someone with 5 years of iPhone App Dev experience
weeks after the first iPhone was released.

